# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  10 Coolest 3D Printed Shoes

## Larry

Fashion certainly is an up and coming niche for 3D printing.  Imagine not having to buy clothing, shoes, jewelry, etc.  instead you can download a design and simply print out your favorite piece from the comfort of your own home.  This is a reality already today if you own a decent printer.  Because of the sizes of some pieces you would have to print in several sections, with the exception of perhaps shoes and jewelry.  Here is a look at some of the top designs and fashion trends printed out over the last year or two.  Feel free to reply to this thread and add your own images:

*3D Printed Shoes:

*One of My Favorites. Uses 2 Different Materials. Unknown designer



The Bridge Shoe From the London School of Fashion Exhitbit


The Hoon Chung Footwear Collection 3D Printed Wedge Shoe


The Nike 3D Printed Sneakers (So Awesome!)


"The Bit Shoe" Created By Earl Stewart.  This one uses a special 3D Printed Leather material.


Simple Design, Unknown Designer:


3D Printed Sandals by ChicagoIF
The Exoskeleton Heel Collection (Unknown designer)
9d2a55ef395e2bc7c0d2a81b808507ef.jpg


The STRVCT Shoe by Continuum.  
23caadfe0de6e5925f981924d1fc6a22.jpg

From the London School of Fashion Exhibition.  3D Printed High Heels.
0cab3c1b16f5cde7b6ebe075620c9704.jpg

----------


## ImaginationProgress

That first one is unbelievably amazing.  If I were i girl, I'd wear it!  Can't wait to see 3D Printing really break into the fashion industry.  So much cool stuff is ahead of us.

----------


## lokilaufeysen

cool 3d shoes  :Big Grin:  can't wait for them to come on thingiverse

----------


## lokilaufeysen

> cool 3d shoes  can't wait for them to come on thingiverse


I just found some 3d printed girls boots on create this thought it migh interest you
http://www.createthis.com/products/girls-boots

----------


## unzapt

Hello, I agree that this printing technology will make a revolution in footwear, in fact I would love for them to make what we call zapatos de baile flamenco in Spanish. It is that my daughter is in love with that type of dance, but she always wants to attract attention with the best and the newest and I love to give her what she wants.

----------

